# CPMA Study Material



## kpatrose (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello All,

I thought of writing CPMA exam this year can anyone suggest me the study material for appearing this exam.

Thanks,
Karthick Patrose CPC


----------



## amy_mousie (Jun 27, 2013)

*Cpma study*

You can look on the NAMAS website for the study guide or under AAPC, CPMA - I have done but for my studies for this credential.  It is more on a compliance/audting credential and very difficult but worth achieving credential.
Hope this helps


----------



## kpatrose (Jun 27, 2013)

Ok thank you


----------



## twizzle (Jun 28, 2013)

kpatrose said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I thought of writing CPMA exam this year can anyone suggest me the study material for appearing this exam.
> 
> ...



Medical Record Auditor(latest edition) by Deb Grider gives more detail than the NAMAS study guide. I found both useful and used MRA to further the information in the study guide.


----------



## mvllahu (Oct 15, 2013)

*CPMA study guide*

Hi ,
I am taking this exam on december is any one have a study guide that i can buy cheeper then in NAMAS website? 

thank you Matilda


----------

